# forced air r still air incubators?



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

I am in the market for a store bought incubator while my beer fridge is being built and I was wondering what the general opinion is for the breeders here? The havabator, little giant still air or forced or the zoo meds or those big bugger tiny fridge units with the big fans?
I never liked having anything loud around eggs so Im leary and Ive had great success with just the old aquarium type set up or in coolers with heat tape but i would like something plug and play and bullet proof


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2012)

I've used both the Hovabator and the Little Giant. Both are good and both worked well for me. The Hovabator is slightly taller inside. This matters to me because I incubate inside a shoe box, inside my incubators.

I recommend the still air type.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 30, 2012)

We use the Little Giant. They have worked great for our program.


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 31, 2012)

Hovabator!


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

went with the giant.... I have thier pumps and one is still running 10 years later  
Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Tccarolina (May 31, 2012)

I love my R-com Juragon. It is forced air and does everything you tell it to.


----------

